

I was bored, so made this real-time geo-location boredom scanner using node.js - jabo
http://iambored.wreally.com

======
jabo
A friend and I built this over the weekend while we were playing around with
node.js. Would be fun if lots of people actually stumbled on it at the same
time and pressed the "I am bored" button, so thought I could ask you guys for
some help with that and in the process, see who else is bored around the
world! :)

~~~
jabo
Oh and you can zoom in/out with your scroll wheel.

